# 30skip hack available on all HR-2x's??? New dish really necessary?



## nfceagles (Dec 15, 2008)

We have finally concluded that we are willing to give up our very much beloved Ultimate TV boxes in exchange for HD, but ONLY if we can use a 30 skip hack. I'm trying to get things ordered for husband for Christmas and want to make sure I will be able to do the 30skip trick on any of the HR boxes they might bring. Is this true?

Secondly, husband swears we don't need a new dish, but CSR says we do. Our dish was installed in Jan 07 when we moved into this house. Is it possible it's a 5lnb? Husband says it has some text on it that verifies it's good. I know the install would be free, but I don't want to schedule an installation if I can avoid and I don't need husband telling me I've been had if I do so.

THANKS.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:welcome_s

Yes, you can do 30skip on any of the HRs. Just do a keyword search for "30skip" and you should be all set. 

If your dish says "Slimline" you're set.


----------



## nfceagles (Dec 15, 2008)

Just got the binoculars out and it says "Multi-Satellite". Not good enough, right?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You have this:

















20"x18" "Phase III" triple-sat dish

You need this:

















30" Slimline Dish (note: 2nd pic is of a custom version for RVs, but gives a good view of the 3 feedhorns of this 5-LNB dish)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

nfceagles said:


> Just got the binoculars out and it says "Multi-Satellite". Not good enough, right?


Does it look like this?

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=OD1820-BX&xzoom=Large#xview

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if that's your dish you probably need a new one.

Mike


----------



## nfceagles (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

nfceagles said:


> Thank you all so much!


Of course you _could_ use the Phase III with the new HD DVR, but it will get only SD channels and a few HD channels (which may go away as soon as January). I think if you bought the DVR outright from a brick-and-mortar store rather than get it from DTV, they would still activate it. But then that is still not really a good idea. If you want the 130 HD channels, you need the new dish, and DTV might insist on it especially if they are the source for the DVR.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Keep in mind that the installer may put this LNB on the Slimline dish rather than the one shown in IIP's post.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

How do you utilize this "30 second skip" function?


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

neocharles said:


> How do you utilize this "30 second skip" function?


Do a keyword search of 30SKIP

It will not find anything but then the 30 second skip will be activated.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sackett said:


> Do a keyword search of 30SKIP
> 
> It will not find anything but then the 30 second skip will be activated.


And in case you want to revert back, a keyword SEARCH for 30SLIP will do it. /steve


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> And *in case you want to revert back*, a keyword SEARCH for 30SLIP will do it. /steve


Man, WHY?!?!?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Man, WHY?!?!?


:lol: I'll bet you it's 50/50 on SLIP vs. SKIP. I like SKIP, but not everyone does. /steve

*EDIT:* Was gonna run a poll, but someone beat me to it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90809&highlight=slip+skip


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

I mean, as far as, how does it "work" after the keyword search?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

neocharles said:


> I mean, as far as, how does it "work" after the keyword search?


Press the button and it skips 30 seconds instead of slipping.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Man, WHY?!?!?


I have a friend in marketing... he prefers slip...


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Press the button and it skips 30 seconds instead of slipping.


So... as opposed to "fast forwarding" 30 seconds, it instantly skips 30 seconds forward?

*sry for the n00bish responses*


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

neocharles said:


> So... as opposed to "fast forwarding" 30 seconds, it instantly skips 30 seconds forward?
> 
> *sry for the n00bish responses*


Yep! Try it out... I doubt you'll go back after one night of tv...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yep! Try it out... I doubt you'll go back after one night of tv...


Unless you're in marketing.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

nfceagles said:


> Just got the binoculars out and it says "Multi-Satellite". Not good enough, right?


It's not all bad. You can get the new SWM version of the Slimline dish and only need one cable to each TV location.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> Yes, you can do 30skip on any of the HRs. Just do a keyword search for "30skip" and you should be all set.
> 
> If your dish says "Slimline" you're set.


How would anyone who had an HRXXX before they added this know that it is available? Talk about the most convoluted way to enable a feature that many people want. Why would this not be added in the preferences somewhere? Perhaps I should do a search for DLB? Maybe its really there but we just haven't found it yet. 

This is one of my gripes with the whole HR* product line. They add these features and have no real way of letting you know they even now exist, or how to use them. How many people have looked at the whole media share stuff and wondered WTF it even was.

And by how many people, I'm talking about the vast majority of customers who have no idea that this site even exists.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sunking said:


> How would anyone who had an HRXXX before they added this know that it is available? Talk about the most convoluted way to enable a feature that many people want. Why would this not be added in the preferences somewhere? Perhaps I should do a search for DLB? Maybe its really there but we just haven't found it yet.
> 
> This is one of my gripes with the whole HR* product line. They add these features and have no real way of letting you know they even now exist, or how to use them. How many people have looked at the whole media share stuff and wondered WTF it even was.
> 
> And by how many people, I'm talking about the vast majority of customers who have no idea that this site even exists.


You're right. They should offer an option to configure SLIP/SKIP under set-up.

That said, in DirecTV's defense, it's no more convoluted than the TiVo *Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select* sequence to enable 30 skip on the TiVo's. Otherwise that key on the venerable peanut remote is "jump to END/BEGINNING", IIRC. And it too is an undocumented (by TiVo) feature. /steve


----------

